# pleco? Which one is this



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

which pleco is this'


----------



## Kayceekins (Dec 29, 2011)

I think it looks like a hypostomus plecostomus (common pleco)


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

do this help me for removing algee ? My near lfs called it as 'sucker fish'. They dont have any other pleco or oto. If it is c.pleco then how much time it wil take to grow large'


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

picture is a little blurry, but it looks like a common pleco. They do eat algea but they poop a lot as well. what size tank is it in? what other fish are with it? They do get pretty big over time. If its a small tank maybe a chinese algea eater would be a better choice.

I have to wonder about a LFS that dosent know what a pleco is, and refers to it as a "sucker fish".


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

having .15 g tank with moly and sword tail. If i cant get back how much time it wil take to become large'


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It is a common pleco and will eat some algaes, but not all plecos will eat all algae. If given enough room he can reach 8 inches in a year and within 2 years will reach a foot. But since he is in such a small tank he probably won't live a year. What happens is that the body will quit growing but the insides won't, causing a very painful death.

Plecos are known to live 15+ years givin good conditions. Will also get 24+ inches. CAE's do not make good fish for a small tank either. They get inches and get aggressive.


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks all


----------



## Bluelov (Nov 22, 2011)

this pleco go back to lfs


----------

